# Motochimp! :-)



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

I'll just leave this right here, and watch what happens! ;-)

Motochimp!






"Enchanting!" he sez. Hahahahahahaha!!!

Catfish ...


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

I really like the innovations contained within the bike, er, human transportation vehicle!  Keep in mind this idea: London has this: London's Congestion Charge - Traveller Information - visitlondon.com, a "toll" just to drive your vehicle into central London. Back when I was stationed in NY, there was talk of applying a similar like toll on vehicles driving in Manhattan. I've no idea if those plns are on the backburner or what have you, but when folks get the idea of squeezing the commuter for more cash then they are paying out now, it's an idea that will never go out of style.

Of course, without the pedal and chain, govt will class this as a moped and charge accordingly for registration fees, licensing, etc. But for the large, congested urban city, this Motochimp is a great idea.

Put some knobby tires on it and it takes on the appearance of the late 60's/early 70's Honda Mini Trail, a bike that us kids all coveted, but our parents could not afford. So we continued to get around on our "muscle" bikes of the day....

Thanks for posting, Catfish. Really liked the review!

Mike


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Pretty cool design; I like the "Pez dispenser" comparison.

Straight up "little" motorcycle; I'm glad the reviewer never said "e-bike".


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

but, but it doesn't have pedals...


----------

